# Restauration iPad bloquée



## jarsalex (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Comme bcp, j'ai voulu passer en 4.2 le jour de la sortie de l'OS tant attendue.
Seulement, à 1 cm de la fin au niveau de la barre d'avancement sur l'iPad, ça bloque, et rien ne se passe, aucun message d'erreur, rien.
J'ai rééssayé 150 fois en changeant de prise USB, de cable, en essayant avec un autre compte utilisateur sur mon mac, en laissant toute une nuit, en virant le fichier ipsw comme conseillé par la hotline, rien ne fait.
Ils m'ont conseillé d'essayer sur un autre ordi, mais je n'ai qu'un ordi à la maison.
Est ce déjà arrivé à l'un d'entre vous ?
Je précise qu'il avait été jailbreaké via limera1n mais que, depuis, je l'avais repassé en 3.2 en annulant le jailbreak, trop consommateur de batterie.
Help...


----------



## aiglenoir (24 Novembre 2010)

il m'est arrivé la même chose qu'à toi , j'ai de la chance de posséder un 2ème ordi et grâce à celà j'ai pu restauré l'Ipad es-ce que t'as pu contacter Apple et crois tu seras mis en liaison avec des gens très compétents par contre tu pues aussi réinitialiser l'Ipad et repartir sur du neuf , tes applications ne seront pas perdues 

crois moi ça marche


----------



## jarsalex (24 Novembre 2010)

Merci bcp pour ta réponse.
J'ai installé Windows grâce à une machine virtuelle sur mon mac et, miracle, la restauration a bien pu être réalisée.
Par contre, j'ai pu voir que, sur mac, c'est au niveau de la restauration du "micropictogramme de l'ipad" que ça buggait, et je ne sais pas du tout pourquoi, ni ce que je pourrais donc faire pour que ma restauration soit de nouveau possible sur mon Mac 
Si vous avez des pistes... 
Merci en tout cas pour ton aide


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2010)

Méfie toi. Via le Mac, certaines opérations sur iPad sont très lentes, et il faut parfois avoir les nerfs solides pour attendre, même si les choses semblent bloquées. Pendant l'été, une restautarion à partir d'un MBP m'a pris... une nuit.
Je m'attendais au pire en me levant. Quel plaisir de le voir tout fringant au réveil...


----------



## Molle (15 Février 2017)

Coucou

J'aurai besoin de votre aide. J'ai voulu entreprendre une restauration de mon iPad et le voilà bloqué à seulement quelques millimétres  de la fin du téléchargement des mises à jour. J'ai essayé le mode DFU mais rien ne change, je retrouve l'iPad avec la barre de progression qui finit par bloquée à la fin... 
Sachant que j'ai besoin de mon iPad demain.....

Vous avez des solutions svp?


----------



## Molle (15 Février 2017)

Je sens qu'il va encore bloquer à la fin...


----------

